# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  A Rose is Blooming

## Scotti Adams

Peghead

----------


## Mando4Life

very classy Scotti....looks like it will be a good one already!!

----------


## flairbzzt

I see what you mean about his current work being better than the beginning just in this example. Are you keeping your current Rose after obtaining this one?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Im not retaining it but a close friend of mine is..If my finances look good Im going to commission an A model from Darby as well....Wayne..Im very confident that this mando will turn alot of heads...I cant wait...Rick..the Rose at Buffalo Bros is a very early one...according to Darby..hes says it really sounds good. As with all builders,,they only get better with each one they crank out...to say they arent happy with their first few wouldnt be lying. I hope to get more pics as she progresses so I can share with you.

----------


## WireBoy

Scotti,
 #has darby made any A models? #i haven't seen any A pics here on the cafe.

----------


## Scotti Adams

...I think he has..Im not 100% certain tho....he said he would make one if somebody wanted one...Im sure he wouldnt mind talking to you about one #Rosemando@wmconnect.com # give him a shout..he also said that he has seven orders going right now.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Scotti,
>  #has darby made any A models? #i haven't seen any A pics here on the cafe.


..Just found out that Darby has made 2 A models...but he hasnt got any pics of them...maybe the owners are out there lurking....

----------


## rose#1

binding

----------


## Mando4Life

looks great!!!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Holy Smokes..Im sittin here a work and almost fell out of my chair..this is the first time Ive seen it bound...great job Darby..looks like you have been a very busy man....the color in that fern can really been seen in that pic.

----------


## kyblue

Looking good.

Gonna go blonde to show off that nice back?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..nope..she'll be stained and varnished..

----------


## MandoMonster

Scotti,
Jake here, hope you or Darby post some pics of the rest of that mando soon. Peghead is killin' me. I think I had the same reaction as you after looking at the first few without binding and then seeing the bound photo. I'd like to see her finished like the most recent Ferns have been doing (color). What ARE the plans?

----------


## neal

Looks sweet

----------


## Scotti Adams

Sorry..But I had to turn it upright...Jake my plan is to have a dark Cremona burst...Im partial to a darker mando. As far as pics goes...Im at the mercy of Darby...lol

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Cool, Scotti. You're not getting too antsy yet, are ya?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..now Fred..what do you think?

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Yup. Wish Bill C. woulda sent me pictures of the progress on my new mando!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea..its sorta like those pics you get with an ultra-sound isnt it?...lol

----------


## Scotti Adams

Talked to Darby tonight....seems like hes going to be a very busy man..a very prominent picker has just ordered 3 more mandos from him and he has several orders on the to do list..including a couple of A models...mine has to go back on the back burner so he can get a couple others built...I just love a tease dont you..

----------


## Steve K

Darby brought one of his mandos to Cabin Fever in Hampton VA a couple of weeks ago. He strummed the open strings and the mandolin I was holding vibrated like a chair massager. Loud. And sweet.

Steve K

----------


## Tim

> ..a very prominent picker has just ordered 3 more mandos from him and he has several orders on the to do list..including a couple of A models...mine has to go back on the back burner so he can get a couple others built...


Can you clarify that please? #It sounds like that he skipping people on his waiting list for a "prominent" name.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Tim..this is not the case at all...hes got a couple on the bench now that needs to get finished...then mine and another which arent due til May...then the others I spoke of. I apologize if I didnt make myself clear.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ive had quite a few emails wondering about what kind of abalone that is in this fern...because it is so vibrant and colorful....well I have learned that it is solid Paua shell which is extremely rare...aint no wonder.

----------


## Brian Ray

Welcome to the Rose family Scotti. I own Rose #10 and oddly... BRW #44. Seems we have similar interests.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks Dass....Ive been looking forward to being a member of this fold for a long time....

----------


## rose#1

back and back of neck

----------


## dj9124

I love the scroll! Haha couldn't resist.
Dave

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I was wondering how long it woulld take for someone to chime in about the scroll....you win Dave....lol

----------


## dj9124

Looks like its going to be an awesome mando Scotti, I am sure you are going to be thrilled to death with it! I am anxious to hear how you like the old fir that Darby is using on it.
Dave

----------


## WireBoy

Scotti,
 i like the custom truss rod cover. #is that a darby done deal or another craftsman, if so, who?

----------


## mandoJeremy

Scrolls.....try again dudes!

----------


## Gibsonman

I know you can,t wait Scottie, but May will be here before you know it. I still think I will go and see it just before it,s done. Looks like it,s going to be a honey.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Eric..the custom TR cover came from First Quality Music Supply....I had it customized with my name in it...$56.00 shipped. John..yea your so right..I cant wait...but all good things come to those who wait.

----------


## Tom C

I'm not a huge fan of colorful inlays as they usually get lost, but that blue looks great. I also like, which I'm sure in only in the pic, is the light blue in the inside white binding. Are there ways to color binding?
TC

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Tom..the binding is white/black/white.....no blue tint to it...its just an optical illusion what you are seeing. Yes binding can be colored...or..at least I know it can be aged,,tinted if you will.

----------


## KevinM

But where does he put the thorn (I hear every Rose has one)

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I'll never tell

----------


## WireBoy

I belive the thorn is the sharp feeling in your gut as you write your check out to Darby! #

----------


## Scotti Adams

..that part has been done...didnt hurt at all....

----------


## Scotti Adams

..theres been a change in plans...my new Rose will not be varnish..but rather a varnish/lacquer combo...yep..cool huh?...stay tuned...

----------


## Yellowmandolin

"MY GOD!!" that back is amazing! #I can't wait to see it all varnished/lacquered up!!

Is that a three piece neck? I just love those.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep...a 3 piece neck..isnt she sexy? #Im kinda partial to her...The varnish/lacquer combo is of my choice...Darby and I talked in length about this technique and for the effect that I want I think its what this mando needs.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..just wanted to let you all know that I recieved a new custom Tone-Gard from Tony P. for my new Rose mando...yep you guessed it..its got a rose configured in the design...had it in about a week..and thats dayam quick considering he had to make it...Tony is the best and a Tone-Gard is highly recommended..NO FINANCIAL INTEREST....I just believe in a good product and credit should go where credit is rightly deserved.

----------


## ShaneJ

That sounds cool! Got a pic?

----------


## kyblue

I bought an AlohaGard from Tony for my Rose, got the same great service. I got some photos today, one of these days I'll try to get them uploaded and post them. Including photos of the new Bill James tailpiece, and Steve Smith armrest; great service from all and all are good looking and functional pieces that just add to a good looking and great sounding mando.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..no I hope to..Im in the midst of moving....things are kinda hectic here...you can see one on Tonys site... #Tone-Gard.com # #in the gallery section at the bottom of the page and just before that with Tom Rosenbaum....that Aloha Gard really looks good PJ...

----------


## ShaneJ

Here it is.... Bottom right, right? Very cool!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yes..that would be it..thanks!

----------


## Nycemando

Scotti - I was up at Darby's shop last week and saw your mando - amazing wood! Darby seems to have a knack for picking out great Maple, Fir, and Spruce. I can't wait to see a pic of yours when it is finished. By the way, I own a Rose, #12 to be exact, and I love it!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea..Im very happy with the wood that Darby has picked out...hes confident that its going to be a killer too...Ive got #11 on loan from Darby and the thing just rips....

----------


## rose#1

her is an update, I have Leo's, cutbaits and scotti's all at this stage...

----------


## Tom C

Ah, the structual integrity stage where you drop it to see if it falls apart.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..man..check out the grain in that top...

----------


## Mando4Life

you are gonna be a lucky man Scotti....Darby has a gift for sure...

----------


## diamond ace

Looks great scotti but I think that is carving marks on the top your seeing.

----------


## man doh

I have to say this pile of wood has gotten more press than most constructed mandolins. Almost 4000 views!!!! No pressure Darby. It better be a winner!!! The world is watching.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Looks great scotti but I think that is carving marks on the top your seeing.


..yea..your probably right Gabriel..now that I have looked at it more closely...

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I have to say this pile of wood has gotten more press than most constructed mandolins. #Almost 4000 views!!!! No pressure Darby. #It better be a winner!!! #The world is watching.


..ya think?...Im confident...

----------


## JimRichter

Any builder would be lucky to have Scotti playing their instrument--Scotti's the master of mandolin public relations 

Jim

----------


## Ken Sager

> Any builder would be lucky to have Scotti playing their instrument--Scotti's the master of mandolin public relations 
> 
> Jim

----------


## Scotti Adams

..hmmm...do I take that as a compliment?

----------


## Ken Sager

Yes you do.

----------


## Ken Sager



----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks...that means alot

----------


## JimRichter

It's not a slam, Scotti (though there is some good natured ribbing there). It's recognition that you fully back the work that's gone into any mandolin you play. If I were building instruments, I'd want you to play one of mine, cause I'd know you'd be one of my biggest advocates out there. 

My earlier comment was tied in with "man doh" who wrote that this "pile of wood" has gotten more press than most constructed mandolins.)

----------


## PCypert

Everytime I see that a thread has gone over two pages I figure Scotti must be interested or have a new mandolin. 98% of the time I'm right.  
Paul

----------


## mandomick

Yea Scotti, just don't use this one as a canoe paddle

----------


## Ken Sager

> It's not a slam, Scotti (though there is some good natured ribbing there). It's recognition that you fully back the work that's gone into any mandolin you play. If I were building instruments, I'd want you to play one of mine, cause I'd know you'd be one of my biggest advocates out there. #
> 
> My earlier comment was tied in with "man doh" who wrote that this "pile of wood" has gotten more press than most constructed mandolins.)


Well said, Jim.

----------


## Scotti Adams

.Jim..I fully appreciate your comment..its well taken..and thank you....Im really a nobody but I do know a good piece when I see one and I hope I can steer potential buyers in the right direction...my opinion is just mine....take it or leave it...if you believe in what I have to say then it might help you...if not...no harm done. And just in case any of you havent noticed I havent been quite as vocal about this mando..the other was my first custom built..and yea I was very excited and vocal about it and I let the whole world know..I learned my lesson then....so peace my brothers....No canoe paddles here Mick..I assure you....and PCypert..is that a compliment?  # I will let this mando speak for itself.  Lets just all sit back and see what this "pile of wood" becomes.....because Im sure its going to be a real gem of a mando. I have talked to Darby many a time on the phone about what I want and I find he is very, very, very knowledgable in his craft...he returns emails promptly and hes never at a loss for words when it comes to mandolins...hes very personable when it comes to you and your mando and building it the way you want it...this is why.. I will either commision an A5 model or and F4 model in the near future...Ok Im done

----------


## man doh

Scotti, #
No digs at all. #Obviously alot of people are interested (myself being one). #I just liked the photo as a "pile of wood". #What I was saying is this thing hasn't even made a sound yet and over 4400 have viewed it. Over 400 today alone WOW!!!

If you go with the A5 I would be interested. I spoke to him a few months back about this and he said he could do it but has no examples.

----------


## sbob

Or maybe 4 MC addicted persons checking 10 times a day???

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thats fuzzy math there sbob  that doesnt add up. Ive even thought about seeing if Darby would do a blacktop "snakehead" ala Gibson...that would be cool...dont you think?

----------


## Kbone

ahh ! let the kid get excited about his mando _ I owned two Rose mandos, and i'd be pumped too...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks K..and ....yea Im pumped...

----------


## rose#1

couple of pics

----------


## rose#1

another

----------


## rose#1

another

----------


## rose#1

last

----------


## Ken Sager

Wow. That's amazing grain. Very cool to see this instrument taking shape.

----------


## kyblue

Looking good, Darby.

----------


## Mando4Life

my oh my....Scotti you are in for a treat....

Darby has the gift...no doubt about it.

That topgrain is just too much...

Bet you are going stir crazy now...

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes Wayne..you hit the nail on the head..

----------


## mandoryan

Are sap lines that wide pretty normal for Douglas Fir? Just curious....

----------


## Scotti Adams

I really dont know..maybe someone else will chime in...Darby says this one taps out like nothing hes ever heard and will "bark like a German Shepard"....I was concerned about the top taking the stain evenly...he said it would.....I dont want a tiger stripe effect....I do know the wood is Fir..what species it is what I dont know. I do know from experience that a wider grained top instrument tends to be more loose sounding.

----------


## dan@kins

The grain in that top is out of this world.

Can someone chime in and give me an idea of a Fir top vs a Spruce top? I know tone and that is difficult to discuss, but perhaps someone could compare and contrast the qualities of each?

I'm just curious. I've only had experience with Spruce.

Thanks,
Dan

----------


## Scotti Adams

Dan..this Rose #11 Im playing now has a Fir top...its as hard as a brick wall...but it is an absolutley brilliant sounding mando...loud...woofy, very balanced, real respondent..and tone out the yazooey. To me its got the old tone.. Ive always been an Englemann man..its quite a bit softer....but Im really liking Fir alot. The grain in #11 is pretty pronounced too....Im really looking forward to gettin this puppy in my hands.

----------


## WireBoy

looks like someone wasn't ready for their new Rose F5 and Darby had a quick sale on the classifieds. #i wonder who the new owner is? #great way to get a new mando without the wait, but sad that the original comissionee lost out.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..the new owner is from Texas

----------


## wayfaringstranger

> Can someone chime in and give me an idea of a Fir top vs a Spruce top?


I own a fir-topped Rose, so I can chime in a little bit here.

Top Grain:
That's some pretty crazy top grain; much wider than any I've ever seen before. There's a couple of pictures of him working on another fir top here. I think this one is fir as well. I've played both of those mandos (I own one of them) and they both sound great. Couldn't begin to tell you if the grain makes a difference or not. I reckon that if the builder thinks it sounds good, then it'll probably make a good mando, no matter what the grain looks like.

Fir vs. Spruce:
How does fir sound? Really good.

I think I've played maybe five or six of darby's mandos now. I can't exactly put my finger on the difference between the ones he buit with fir and the ones he built with spruce, but there is a difference. To my ears, the fir-topped ones sound darker, more biting. 

But whatever. They all sound good.

The one that Scotti has on loan is excellent. A friend of mine owns #22 (?), which is spruce, and it's very mellow and sweet. Great little mando. I played #27 the other night, which also has a sitka top. Wow. It's a little louder than mine already (which surprised me, 'cause mine is plenty loud), and has a bit brighter tone. I liked it a lot.

I like mine best of all, though. It's an unruly beast with a wicked, dark tone that barks like a ticked off pit bull brandishing an icepick in one paw and a dinner bell in the other. :-) And, oh, the sustain! 

I'm very happy with it.

john

----------


## Flowerpot

"... barks like a ticked off pit bull brandishing an icepick in one paw and a dinner bell in the other..."

Whoa, I know who to call when I need a new metaphor. I'm not getting within 10 feet of your mandolin, sounds dangerous!

Bring on more pics... I bet it takes stain like a dehydrated camel sucking soda pop from a molasses drum... or something like that...

----------


## sunburst

Darby, what's the grain count in that top?
I've got a Doug Fir board leaning against the wall on my back porch that I've had for years. I was thinking about using it for tops when I got it, but thought it might look too wide grained.
It actually came off my sawmill when I was re-sawing some beams down to a smaller size for someone. I kept a couple of the 1/4sawn pieces.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Im feeling that this mando is going to be very special....my hat goes off to Darby for being the craftsman that he is and also being very accessible...the latter being very important to me....he is always willing to stop what he is doing and talk about mandos and my mando in particular...going over every option that may produce the instrument that I am looking for..hes a class act.

----------


## rose#1

John,

    it has some very wide grain the average is about 10 lines per inch but it makes it look kind of unique.oh I played one of your mandos at cabin fever probably the best mando there besides mine of course

----------


## rose#1

a quick pic of the one that just sold on the classifieds...

----------


## ShaneJ

Love the trussrod cover!

----------


## WireBoy

darby,
 #which number was that cafe classified sale? # your #28?

----------


## rose#1

yep #28

----------


## Scotti Adams

man Darby..that thing looks great...I really like color of that one too.......I like the color of #25 as well...somewhere between maybe on mine....

----------


## kyblue

Darby,

In spite of the traditional color,   that does look nice.

Paula

----------


## Mando4Life

Hey Scotti,

You started the official countdown yet? I thought you said it's is due in May.....

It must be driving you nuts seeing these pics Darby keeps posting. It's making me squirm and I'm not waiting for one...

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

..not an official countdown yet Wayne..but we are gettin close...shes due latter May or the beginning of June..remember he is building 2 others at the same time...we will have to get together when she gets here so you can test drive her...

----------


## diamond ace

Scotti, Looks like I was wrong about the grain. It was the grain you were seeing and not carving marks. That grain is wider than any I have ever seen. I'm sure you will love it when you get it and congrats.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes Gabriel it is very wide grained....Ive heard and seen very good things from wide grained instruments. Upon closer examination of Rose #11 that I am playing now it has wider than normal grain and this thing is just a really great sounding axe...I expect no less from this new one.

----------


## b.pat

Scotti,

 I love the wide grained top, but man!! That " capo " has to go.   

            B.Pat

----------


## Scotti Adams

yea...a capo on a mando..who would have thunk it?  ...thanks for the compliment..shes a Beaut...thats fer sure..BTW..I love your signature line...

----------


## rose#1

not yet fully scraped... I wanted to get a pic before the sun went down..

----------


## man doh

I was waiting for Scotti to make the first comment, but she sure is pretty from the backside.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sorry boys and girls..Ive been away from the PC for the better part of the last 2 days....Im extremely happy with what Darby has built...that thing just looks mah-va-lous...I hope to get some pics of the front soon...Wayne..if your out there....yes..the countdown has begun

----------


## rose#1

top

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

wow, that is amazing

----------


## Mando4Life

tick...tock...tick...tock

I'm out here Scotti....my oh my....looking good, real good

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

I just got off the phone with THE man himself....hes is excited about this mando..one thing he pointed out to me is how he scooped my fingerboard..in the pic above you can see that it is scooped in line with ones chop....pretty cool...gawd..how many days are there in May? ....when he tapped on the top over the phone it sounded like a really big hollow log...and for those of you who know thats what its all about...

----------


## jasona

That was one fast growing tree.

Hope it turns out the way you want it too--certainly looks very nice so far!

----------


## Kbone

Scott
Your back looks like the one I used to own sniff, sniff. You're gonna love it bro...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks Keith....I cant wait....I guess the rims look like that all the way around too..

----------


## mandoJeremy

or to just bump the topic up a little? Really, I actually laugh when I am on the road and happen to log in to the Cafe and there is one topic that is always bumped to the top because of one person....think BRW!

----------


## mandoJeremy

It is funny!!!!

----------


## mandoJeremy

and why don't you post this same subject and keep bumping it up on the "other" forum that you are an administrator of? Maybe no interest there. Bash this site there but rely on it's resources when you are here? Quite funny!!!!

----------


## mandoJeremy

Well, just thinking about the emails you just sent me Scotti and showing people how it is to have issues. Not me dude, I am perfectly content where I am and I am sure there are quite a few people on here that recognize the same things I do. There again, go post it on your other site that you moderate and generate your business there and not here since you have such a grudge towards Scott anyways.

----------


## mandoJeremy

To Rose or not to Rose, that is the question.

----------


## Kbone

Jeez Jeremy ,have a drink will ya.. :Smile:

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Yeah, Jeremy. Have a drink. It's on me. In fact, I'll have one, too. And we can have a nice, hearty laugh at the sliminess of it all. 

Mark

----------


## kyblue

Jeremy,

I truly don't understand why, if seeing Scotti's name on a post offends you as much as it apparently does, you don't just choose to not read what he has to say. 

What I would hate to get lost in all this is the fact that Darby makes a great mandolin, and Scotti should be excited
with the anticipation of receiving the final product and finding out what magic Darby has done. I have Rose #26, and it is a great mandolin that is sounding better every day.

I also would hate to see this great site of Scott T.'s degenerate into a playground full of juvenile bullies that have nothing positive to contribute. If you don't like someone's opinion, defend yours or ignore theirs. But, this has gone beyond that, imho. 

Paula

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Obviously, there is a lot that some people don't know, wouldn't you say, Jeremy. Of course, that won't stop them from getting up on their high horse and giving you a good dressing down, though. 

Well, you don't stand alone, my friend.

Mark

----------


## mandoJeremy

I agree with you fully J. Mark. #Well said and I am glad that I don't stand alone.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd suggest everyone cool off a bit here. No one forces anyone to read anything. If it's getting to be too much I'd suggest logging off for awhile. On the other hand, there are acceptable limits to everything and I can see how folks on both sides have reason to be upset here. That doesn't mean taking it out on someone else is appropriate, and it doesn't mean I need to take sides to moderate it, yet. Most of us here are adults. Time to start acting like it.

----------


## man doh

Looks good Scotti, 
Love the front side as well.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..hmmm...is it safe here....?? Thanks Daryl..'preciate it...

----------


## Bradley

Looking good Mr. Scotti !!

That top looks awesome, unlike anything I have ever seen 
anyway. Hope May passes quickly for you

----------


## LCarrell

Guys/Ladies: I was fortunate enough to purchase the Rose Mando sold by Darby on this sight a couple of weeks ago. Seems only right that I give you some feedback since this is where I learned about Rose Mandolins. Only way I know to say it is Darby makes a fantastic instrument. The craftsmanship and finish are all I could hope for. The sound is BIG and tone is beautifully clear and throaty. Wish you were all here and could have a chance to play her. Play on!

----------


## rose#1

thanks for the complement Larry...

----------


## Brian Ray

Fantastic Darby... does it come in orange?

----------


## Chris Baird

Darby, That is mighty fine.

----------


## kyblue

Darby,

Looks great.

Everyone, 

I have Rose 26, it is sounding better every day. I let a guy play it at a jam the other night, and he kept repeating that it was great / a real hoss. He plans to contact Darby about making one for him. Play a Rose sometime, if you get a chance. If you're at a LRB show, Jeff Parker will be happy to let you play his.

Paula

----------


## Scotti Adams

Paula..either that or hes gonna buy #11 which I have on loan..its tentatively sold to a band mate of mine....If that sell doesnt go thru then Im shipping it back to Darby in a couple of weeks...I dont think the guy wants to wait a year and three months to get one after playing yours...which is what the current waiting list is after talking to Darby yesterday...

----------


## kyblue

Ouch - yeah, I'm not surprised that he wouldn't want to wait that long. He had that wild eyed MAS look that got worse the longer he played the blue Rose...

----------


## bones12

My Rose F4 (#15) is really a fine instrument with a great sound that sounds much like my 1923-4 F4s. It is a pleasure to play and gets better all the time. It is a fine mandolin that Darby makes. Doug

----------


## Gibsonman

Hey guys I don,t live too far from Darby (2) Hrs. I am going up to his place tommorow evening at 5:00PM Hope to see Scotti,s Rose, and Darby,s shop. Will let you know Tue. night.

----------


## cutbait2

you can play mine too, if its got strings on it. it's the one of the set that sounds/looks even better than Scotti's. post some pics.

----------


## Gibsonman

Cutbait 2 I don,t know your name. Your Rose mandolin is in the finishing stage. Was not able to get any pict. Looks good what I could see so far. Don,t feel bad Scotti,s is still in the finishing stage too. Just give Darby time, it will look great.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..its gettin down to it..wont be long now. Darby has done a wonderful job and has been very, very good to deal with..great dedication.

----------


## straight-a

I really love that top! VERY nice.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..the back

----------


## jasona

That top works well with that stain--looks very old timey.

----------


## WireBoy

is that a matte finish on the neck or is it just not buffed out yet?

----------


## ShaneJ

That's gonna be beautiful, Scotti. Congrats to Darby (and you too!).

----------


## Scotti Adams

> is that a matte finish on the neck or is it just not buffed out yet?


Im not really sure what kind of treatment was used on the neck. I asked for there to be no finish on the neck..just the stain but Im sure its been sealed with something...it does look like matte doesnt it?

----------


## Brian Ray

That top is sick... great job Darby!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Scotti is that a fir top?Nice wide grain---you know that baby is gonna have a big ole set of na%z!!! Lp

----------


## Mando4Life

looks like you are in for a real treat...visually and tonally....you's a lucky man Scotti  

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Scotti is that a fir top?Nice wide grain---you know that baby is gonna have a big ole set of na%z!!! Lp


Yes Layne..its is Fir...and I hope so

----------


## futrconslr

Alright Scotti.....Whens the delivery date?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..dunno..Darby said by the first of June...which is this week...havent heard from him in a few days..no news is good news I always say..BIG EDIT.....just got an email from Darby..frets in today....buffed out, set up today and tomorrow..over nighted to me thursday...the puppy in my hands friday..life is good..

----------


## futrconslr

Keep up posted on what you think.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..nah..think I will keep it a secret

----------


## futrconslr

LOL....like there was ever any question.

----------


## rose#1

finished it really sounds nice you get lucky every now and again...

----------


## rose#1

light isnt that great...

----------


## rose#1

last few

----------


## rose#1

thanks for looking everyone....

----------


## kyblue

Very nice, Darby!

Now Scotti just needs to get Bill Nichols to make him a TRC that fits with the headstock.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I like my TRC thank you  ...and I love the looks of that mando...cant wait till tomorrow...great job Darby...

----------


## ShaneJ

Amen, Scotti! Ain't no flies on that!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I think what I like the most about it is the fact that it kinda looks brand new...kinda doesnt...Darby captured every aspect that I wanted in a mando...no financial interest...just dayam happy to have it..

----------


## Ken Sager

No financial interest? You mean you didn't pay for that beautiful mandolin?!?!?  

It's gorgeous. Nice work, Darby. Congrats, Scotti. I hope it's more than you expected.

Sincerely,
Ken

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yup..I paid for her...Im sure she will more than meet my expectations...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..okay..Im sittin here bored to death..ita raining outside...so I decided to turn these pics upright..and with a little help from Grandmainger...but much needed help....here you go

----------


## Scotti Adams

front

----------


## Scotti Adams

headstock

----------


## Flowerpot

Thanks, Scotti, my neck was hurting. You gonna call in sick tomorrow to wait for the delivery truck? I know it's awfully hard to stay at work when there's a new mandolin waiting for you at home...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea..Im off tomorrow...mandolinitis..

----------


## JEStanek

In the picture of the front it looks like Darby got some new checks in the mail to spend your money with!  I've enjoyed watching this one come alive. Can't wait to hear how it sounds and matures.

Jamie

----------


## Gibsonman

Hey old buddy I told you you were going to like it. Looks GREAT. Try to get some sleep tonight. Great job Darby

----------


## Scotti Adams

..once its in hand..I hope to be able to take some great pics that really show the superb workmanship and wood qualities of this mando....Yea John..Im gonna try to sleep tonight...

----------


## AlanN

That mandolin looks perfect.

Now, if it could just get in the hands of a player  

Good luck, my friend.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Congratulations Scotti.You have been a patient man  I'm sure you'll be happy with this one. Lp

----------


## rose#1

got some this morning before sending the mando,,,

----------


## rose#1

again

----------


## rose#1

again

----------


## Scotti Adams

yummy

----------


## rose#1

specs, 9.5 radius, varnished, triplebound top and side Bill James tail piece, tuners from Gibson, inlay cut by Mr. Ellis sam bush strings, fossil walrus tusk nut randy wood bridge..

----------


## Mando4Life

Very nice. Interesting version of a scalloped extension too.

Awesome Scotti...I'd be up all night waitin....


WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

> That mandolin looks perfect.
> 
> Now, if it could just get in the hands of a player  
> 
> Good luck, my friend.


..Im gonna try real hard Alan...

----------


## mandoman15

quote..rose mandolins and the tone they produce...
i swear by it, i took a listening challenge online comparing the different quite a few mandos including loars and dudes, i blindly picked the rose as the best...what do ya know....

----------


## Scotti Adams

> quote..rose mandolins and the tone they produce...
> i swear by it, i took a listening challenge online comparing the different quite a few mandos including loars and dudes, i blindly picked the rose as the best...what do ya know....


..I swear by it too..this Rose #11 Ive had on loan from Darby till this new one was finished is an absolute monster...prolly in the top 3 I have ever played....Darb said the new one will be in the top 3..oh..the anticipation..

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

wait, i think i was there....

 

dont mind me

baron

----------


## Scotti Adams

..hmm..did I miss something?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Well..its finally here..after about a hour of playing..the only thing I can say is MY GOD!...right out of the box the notes just seem to bounce of the fingerboard...full of resonace, plenty of volume..LOUD.deep...throaty...woofy...and the trebles are stratospheric....The workmanship is top shelf....and to think it only has minutes of playing time on it. The best new mando I have ever played...now back to playing...

----------


## Gibsonman

I am very happy for you Scotti. Great job Darby. All things great are worth waiting for.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Glad to hear you are happy with it--congrats--    Lp

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks guys..whatever Darby is doing he has dialed in on the right recipe for a great mando...now..back to playing...Im convinced as well as Darby that it has alot to do with the Fir he opts to use for his tops.

----------


## Tom C

Looks great! Congrats.

----------


## WireBoy

Scotti,
 #i've been keeping score at home. #Is this Darby's #29?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes Eric..its #29....this thing just gets more sweet the more I play it...this one will be my lifer mando...MAS has been cured.

----------


## ShaneJ

Scotti, I'm glad for you. It must sound as good as it looks!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thanks SJ...she is just unbelievable....looks like you are coming right along on your mando...lookin good...

----------


## danb

How are your hands doing after the surgery? I've got some RSI problems creeping up myself

----------


## Scotti Adams

Hi Dan..actually I had what they call Cubital Tunnel Syndrom...my lower palm and pinky on my left hand...felt like when you hit your funny bone. They cut me at the left elbow..about a six inch cut..scraped the bone...moved nerves. Had it done back on March 16...just now beginning to get all my strength in my hand back...the numbness is almost all gone and Im back to playing with full steam...The doc said it could take up to 4-5 months for the nerves to completely rejuvenate...Thanks for asking....oh..I have lowered my action...

----------


## futrconslr

Wow Scotti....Darby really did a great job on your mando. Lets see...Im guessing you havent put it down and it probably shares a spot next to you when you sleep. Your such a sick puppy.  Im glad mas has been cured. Lets see for how long!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Hi Joel.....yes...Darby done a fantastic job....its such a great mando..Ive put it down a few times .......Its a total Beast...from what I hear you will have a Rose in your hands soon...Im sure you will feel the same way I do.....I cannot say enough things about Darby the man...and the mandos he creates..Tone is the most important thing...Darbys middle name is Tone....

----------


## Kbone

Scotti:
This is your good friend Kbone,now don't forget to mail me that other Rose, as really Scotti, one Rose is enough for any man. :Smile:

----------


## futrconslr

Yeah, Im looking forward to seeing what all this is about. :-)

----------


## danb

Thanks for the good prognosis scotti, I have the same thing. Left elbow, ulnar nerve inflamed, sometimes wake up with pinky & ring finger numb.. or slight tingles if I play a lot. Too much computers + too much picking I guess, guess which one I can live without

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Sorry Keith..Ive already sent back Rose #11 back to Darby....  Its sold to a member here....and if he decides he doesnt want it then Im gonna buy it...if that doesnt happen then I will probably have Darby build me a A5 model....Dan...its important not to let that problem linger on too long...I went a month before going to a Doctor..that probably why Im just gettin back to normal now...Also..post-op..I had full molibity of my fingers..but I had my elbow in a sling..and I have changed the way I rest my elbow while at the computer..good luck and let me know how things go..

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Five days in the saddle..one band rehearsal under our belt and our first real gig together this weekend........#29 is simply amazing...sounds like a mando 10 times her age...Hell..I cant keep it out of my dads hands long enough to play it like I want to....he is like the biggest skeptic on earth...but..he does like this mando...he took it to a jam lastnight and the people there..he said...just about chit...couldnt believe the sound coming out of it for a new mando...sorry for the rambling but I thought some might want an update.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Well Scotti,It would seem to me that it's time to change the title of this topic.How about,The rose has bloomed just in time for summer.Good luck with prying the instrument out of your dads hands and also with the new mando.It looks great. (o:

          John

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yes..John you are so correct..it has bloomed.....and...Dad will just have to get his own..

----------


## JimRichter

Congratulations on the mando, Scotti. We'll have to get together sometime and introduce my Kimble to your Rose.

Jim

----------


## Scotti Adams

..sounds like a plan Jim..I will probably make it to Brown Co. sometime this summer..maybe the weekend of July 29th..

----------


## fatt-dad

I played fellow 'cafe members #22 last night and was very favorably impressed. That thing really had some good sound - different from my Stiver - and I liked it.

f-d

----------


## LeoR

I ordered a mandolin from Darby at the same time Scotti did. Mine is # 30 and due any day now. I'll let you know how it is - maybe send some pictures if I can figure out how. Similar specs as #29 but I ordered mine with a one piece hard maple back, flat fingerboard & 1 3/16" nut. Otherwise I told Darby to build it his way - however he does it & with whatever material he normally uses.

Every so often a builder comes along that really gets it and Darby is clearly one that does.

Leo R

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thats great Leo...keep us posted..and your right..Darby is gettin it right..

----------


## LeoR

Here's a few pics Darby posted over in Mandolins in progress right after the sealer went on (hope this works):

http://www.mandolincafe.net/iB_html/...3-P1030304.jpg

http://www.mandolincafe.net/iB_html/...4-P1030307.jpg

----------


## Scotti Adams

Betchya cant wait Leo..welcome to the fold....

----------


## LeoR

It won't be long now. It'll be great to get a new Mandolin.

Right now I have a Smith Creek so comparing will be interesting too. The SC is 1 3/32 at the nut - too slim for me. Those slimmer necks seem to absorb more vibration too.

Already decided to play Old Ebenezer to break it in.  

"Older just keeps gettin' older"

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea..the wait is a killer..but at least we didnt have to wait as long as the newer clients....Darbys waitin list has surpassed the 1 year wait...Im anxious to hear what you think.........

----------


## UKHABU

Just a word on the PAUA shell.
PAUA is the New Zealand Maori name for Green Abalone they are one and the same thing.
They are not rare - having just come back from New Zealand - you can buy Paua goods just about anywhere.

They are protected however - you can only dive and take 6 Paua per trip and no SCUBA gear is allowed in the collecting - only mask and snorkel allowed.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..well I stand corrected in regards to the PAUA shell..I think...I was just going on the info that I was told by the Master Craftsman who cut my Fern out of said shell....could it be that its rare here in the lower 48 states because you cant scuba off the side of a boat here and "take 6 Paua per trip" with a mask and snorkel of course?

----------


## Kbone

Hey Leo
I'm in Brooklyn Center MN _ I'd like to see your Rose when you get it, after all i was one of Darby's first customers.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea Keith..I consider you the one of the factor's that got this ball rollin' in my book of "Things To Do"....do you care to show and tell?

----------


## LeoR

Keith - No problem. I'll let you know when it arrives. I don't tour with anyone or play professionally anymore, but do a lot of gigs at coffeehouses with friends. We're playing at Tillies Bean near 38th & Hiawatha in July & a couple of gigs at Dunn Brothers but they're South of the River. Tillies has, bar none, the best coffee I have ever had. Ever. I'm not going to the Festival in August this year - not enough traditional acts (I don't do much new stuff). We were at the recent Dulono's fundraiser - did you make that one? 

Should be interesting. After I got the Smith Creek I retired the old F-5 (didn't hold a candle to it) and hardly played it. The Rose may put that Smith Creek in retirement!!

----------


## Kbone

Scott
I just saw Darby's ad as a new mandolin builder and after talking with him decided to give him a shot, and I was not disappointed one Iota. Then came my daughters wedding and with very little funds, so I had to sell the mando, 0uch ! 
The scary thing is I have three more daughters to go 

Leo, email me a few days before your next gig, I'd like to see you guys.
best,
Keith

----------


## Scotti Adams

..whew..that scares me to think about that...my little girl KayLee is only 2..I guess me and The Rose have alot of time to spend together...

----------


## LeoR

Keith - You can check this out - we've gone online with our own site. Come visit us at http://www.longtimegoneband.com

What a deal! Here's the deal on Tillies:

Friday, July 15, 2005: 7:309:30
Tillie's Bean, Minneapolis
2803 E 38th Street
Minneapolis, MN
612-276-0100
Just a couple of blocks west of Hiawatha Avenue on 38th Street in South Minneapolis.

They had a 24 yo girl running the counter and she specifically told the owners they had to have us back! Converting 24 yo girls to old Monroevian bluegrass is a special thing in my book!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..very nice site Leo...

----------


## Kbone

Leo
I love the Monroe/Wakefield stuff, those blue penetonic notes move my soul..

----------


## Kbone

Nice site, my daughter did a singing duet with your bass player the year before last ( at the State Fair contest) - she's also married to the guitar player - right ? My daughters name is Bethany..

----------


## LeoR

Right Keith - That would be Katryn. She's married to Ben Manning (the guy normally playing the '52 D-28). He plays mandolin too once in a while (necessary mandolin content). He has a Flatiron A Artist that's incredible, a Sam Bush, and a 73 Gibson F-5 that Randy Wood re-did for him. I think Ben is up to 10 guitars. I only have six  and am thinking of selling my '58 D-28. Our fiddle player (who plays mandolin on Walls of Time) plays a Lebeda F-5. Katryn puts on the contest at the fair - coordinates it. I think we get along so well because we're in this strictly for fun, no illusions of grandeur... People keep telling us to put a CD together though so we might actually have to get serious for a few hours!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..other than losing a screw out of one of the tuner buttons The Rose performed really great for her first road test last night...just a real joy to play...huge, huge sound and had many compliments on her...

----------


## Kbone

That's what the fir top gives you, a huge sound like a good dreadnaught rosewood guitar. More bottom end than your average Gibson like tone - a thicker tone if that makes sense. The Collings mandolins have that tone also, I personally like both midrange and the thicker tone, heck, it's all good..

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep....Im a firm believer in Fir now...its just amazing what sound generates from that piece of wood..If the weather holds out here today..Im gonna try to get some better detailed pics..Ive borrowed a pretty good camera so wish me luck....

----------


## ShaneJ

Scotti, how 'bout a sound clip? Do you have the equipment for that? Enquiring ears want to hear....

----------


## Scotti Adams

Sorry Shane..Im not equiped to do that..I can play it over the phone if need be...937 372 9652....

----------


## Scotti Adams

..okay..this is the best I could do..the dayam batteries went dead....

----------


## ShaneJ

We may need to set up a conference call so everybody else can hear it.  

Are you planning a recording session with your group anytime soon? Be sure and let us know if you are.

If y'all havn't listened to the Kentucky Ridge songs on the mp3 page that Scotti plays on, you need to. They're great songs, Scotti's a dang good picker.

Oooo....I like the rose Toneguard!

----------


## Scotti Adams

another..

----------


## Scotti Adams

another..

----------


## Scotti Adams

another..

----------


## Scotti Adams

another

----------


## Scotti Adams

..another..

----------


## Kbone

Real nice Scotti, I wonder who has my fir top _ Darby do you know. Frank Wakefield loved it when he played it.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Okay..Ive had about of half a dozen people email me for better detailed pics...I really hesitate to post these in the fear of being accused of bumping the topic..its not my intention....I just dont have those emails any longer to mail them direct....if anybody wants some pics just email me and I will get them to you..ones that havent been resized.

----------


## Scotti Adams

The Bill James TP

----------


## Scotti Adams

..oh..SJennings..a big belated thank you for your compliments..

----------


## Kevin K

The Rose tonegard is a very nice touch. Good looking mandolin!

----------


## Mando4Life

I can't believe you have the nerve to post pictures of your new mandolin that you like so much on a forum sub-topic about posting pics of your mandolin!!!! #What is wrong with you?!?!?!?!?!??! #  # # 


Looking real fine scotti, bet you have a big ole grin every time you pick it up. #Enjoy!!!

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

..If that tortoise pick could talk..

----------


## Scotti Adams

,,the Gibson Grovers...not the best pic...but you may get the idea

----------


## WireBoy

This last pic is interesting. #This rear view of the headstock seems to show that the large scroll is 'closed'. #i thought most F headstock scrolls were open. #Is this a typical Rose feature or special to this one mando. #Or is it just an optical illusion?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..it one of them optical collisions...its an open scroll

----------


## Mando4Life

Scotti,

Was there any intent or purpose for the f/b extension? #I really like the contour it has.

What kind of home you keepin it in? You still have the Presto?

WBL

----------


## Scotti Adams

Wayne..that was Darbys idea...its kinda like shaped as if in line with ones chopping motion....Nope sold the Presto...needed some jack..right now its in a First Quality Modern case...Im looking at getting a Pegasus....

----------


## futrconslr

If memory is correct, I think Mr. Darby makes all of the fingerboard extensions a little different. Maybe its just his thing.

----------


## WireBoy

The only nit i can really pick at here is i think the fingerboard could use those 2 extra frets at the extension. #i just looks like somethings missing with those 2 empty fret slots. If those frets weren't going to be installed there, it might have looked better(?) if the slots weren't cut. #but that's just me. #Scotti can have his #29 any way he likes it.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..I didnt want those 2 frets in the extension...thats right where the sweet spot is...

----------


## AlanN

Yes, sweet spot = yum!

Scotti, just take some silver paint and paint 'em on

----------


## Scotti Adams

..if anything I might have them filled in with ebony dust...but..it dont bother me..

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

[QUOTE]..it one of them optical collisions...its an open scroll 

Scotti- I had better get some glasses! I could swear that the opening of the big scroll (on the headstock) does not go all the way through the back of the headstock.

Looking for an optician...

----------


## Brian T

Darby, 
I first heard of your mandolins from Mike Andes of Nothin' Fancy. I've been following your work here an must say that I am very very impressed. I am interested in getting a mandola built in the F-4 style. Do you build mandolas at all?

----------


## Scotti Adams

....Hey Brian..just from what I know about Darby and his mandos..I dont think he has built any mandola's....I could be wrong though...At any rate Im sure Darby would do ya good..he will build you what you want....hes very good to work with.....no doubt about it...he loves mandos and putting his wares in players hands with what they want is his #1 priorty....#29 just smoked house tonight at rehearsal....I have never played a better mando for no newer than what it is...the more I thump it..the more it just wants more....in other words it doesnt chit on me....good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## Brian T

I was seriously considering commissioning him to build a mando for me. Then, I came across the Alan Bibey Gibson. I fell in love with it and bought it. I don't need another mandolin, but I really want a quality mandola. I'm sure that Darby will do a fantasic job with what I have in mind.

----------

